# Overwatch PC mod



## Taphatchot Doritos (Oct 18, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Pc spec I7 3770kZotac nvidia gtx 1060 6GB16GB Ram (Hyperx and G.skill)WD Caviar black 1TB and 500GB of Seagate.

*Mods:*
Case body from black to whiteFan color to pinkCustom acrylic cutting Sleeved cable

Hi guys, today I want to share you a project I have been working for four months .I got the the third place out of 119 case in the vmodtech asia lan party 2016 . Any comment or shoutout is appreciated .Find me on Facebook ->>>> Taphatchot Doritos Until next project ........ Peace out . Check out my other mod Spectre 007 -----> http://ocaholic.ch/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1078 Assassin creed -----> http://ocaholic.ch/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=1013P.S. All images quality are compressed .


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 18, 2016)

Good job, it looks really good!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 18, 2016)

nice i like the color


----------



## Taphatchot Doritos (Oct 18, 2016)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Good job, it looks really good!!!



Thanks man, appreciate your comment !


----------



## zo0lykas (Oct 19, 2016)

8 points for idea and colors 

looks clean and nice, like should be  but i cant understand what you done here 4 month?  or you work only on weekends for few hours?


----------



## Taphatchot Doritos (Oct 19, 2016)

zo0lykas said:


> 8 points for idea and colors
> 
> looks clean and nice, like should be  but i cant understand what you done here 4 month?  or you work only on weekends for few hours?



Haha, Thanks for the comment ! . Yap , I only do it once in a while , to be precise, 3 month was spent into draft drawing and saving moneys . I am surprised myself after I've done the final drawing and look back at how many designs I have went through . I'm still an amateur though , I will surely improve overtime !


----------



## armor_revo (Oct 25, 2016)

I voted 10/10 because:

nice mod


----------



## Taphatchot Doritos (Oct 25, 2016)

armor_revo said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> nice mod


Ohh thanks my man , you are the first one to vote for a 10 , really appreciate it . 
Have a nice day ~


----------



## 5igi3lue (Nov 7, 2016)

great job, flashing colors!


----------

